# Subwoofer enclosed in mains VS. separate enclosure



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

As my new house nears completion, I've been doing some searching for a 5.1 HT setup that would be used for music as well. Compromises have to be made to please the wife (in-ceiling surrounds) so space is at a premium for her decor & my speakers. 

What I was thinking was a single 6.5" fullrange driver for the two main towers & center. I also pondered the use of a side-firing sub housed in each of the mains to eliminate the use of a separate sub enclosure. 

My concerns from doing this is the lack of subbass in movies due to the subs not being corner-loaded, & can this configuration work well with the 5.1 surround decoding process?


----------



## mos805 (Nov 30, 2011)

I am very inexperienced when it comes to home audio but my dad had a set of carver towers with the subs built in on the sides, I must say I found the bass and rumbles lacking when compared to a system with a seperate subwoofer enclosure. Just my two cents though it might work out well in your case.


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

For home theater, the sub can be one of the single best improvements. That said, it is hard to beat an outboard, separately amped subwoofer. I am running 6.5 inch bookshelf speakers for music and it works well. I usually will crank up the sub when watching a movie.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

You can use the subs in the same cabinet as the fullranges but drive them off of a single channel dedicated sub amp. This will help with the bass. If you are wanting to aid the subs bass output by using boundry loading then have the subs either fire down or to the wall behind the towers. This can save you space and still get you the bass you desire. It should in effect be like having a seperate subbox.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

I would say that (and I don't know it all or anything) that corner loaded subs are just "bloating" the bass anyways. If that's what your looking for then go with the separate sub. BUT, I had a pair of Def Tech BP2002's that had the subs built in to the towers and they would rattle your teeth out and they were properly dialed in. I like your gumption to do it yourself though. Why don't you try the towers first and if you don't like it, adding a separate sub is easy.


----------



## fast306stang (Jul 1, 2009)

Just read this and wanted to add my .02. I use a 15" ht subwoofer and it really makes a difference. I can't compare to built in subs on the towers though, I've never had a pair like that. What I wanted to mention is the floor makes a difference. My sub is downfiring into the carpet and I wasn't happy with the output. I finally got a marble slab and put that down and put the sub on top of that. Now the bass output is what it should have been all along. I also use a DBX bass synthesizer and I think it helps, especially with the fine tuning.

May not make a difference with side mounted subs in the towers, but I thought it was worth mentioning if you go with a separate ht sub, especially a downfiring one.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

fast306stang said:


> Just read this and wanted to add my .02. I use a 15" ht subwoofer and it really makes a difference. I can't compare to built in subs on the towers though, I've never had a pair like that. What I wanted to mention is the floor makes a difference. My sub is downfiring into the carpet and I wasn't happy with the output. I finally got a marble slab and put that down and put the sub on top of that. Now the bass output is what it should have been all along. I also use a DBX bass synthesizer and I think it helps, especially with the fine tuning.
> 
> May not make a difference with side mounted subs in the towers, but I thought it was worth mentioning if you go with a separate ht sub, especially a downfiring one.



I've moved away from wanting to go this route, & hav went with a more conventional setup. 

I see what you're saying about the down-firing sub playing straight into the carpet. If I go with a D-F design it'll probably be this one...
http://www.powersoundaudio.com/collections/power-x/products/xv15


----------

